# Biete RDA auf Aegwynn (Allianz)



## buffedwaldi (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wenn Du mal wieder Lust hast WoW zu spielen und ggf. das kostenlose Upgrade auf Cataclysm in Anspruch zu nehmen + einen Char sofort auf Level 80 zu setzen, dann schicke ich Dir gerne zeitnah eine RDA für den Server Aegwynn (Allianz). Versand der RDA geht natürlich auch an andere Server falls Du dort noch alte Chars hast.

Ich habe außerdem Chars auf den Servern Rajaxx (Allianz) und Die Todeskrallen (Horde) falls Du einen neuen Level 80 Char gerne dorthin bewegen möchtest.

Schreibe mir gerne eine PN und ich melde mich bei Dir.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------



## buffedwaldi (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, mein Angebot ist immer noch aktuell. Bei Bedarf, kann ich die Rolle schnell zuschicken.


----------



## buffedwaldi (8. Juni 2012)

Hi, wer noch heute eine Rolle bekommen möchte, kann mir ganz einfach eine PN schreiben. Ich melde mich dann zügig bei Euch.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------



## buffedwaldi (12. Juni 2012)

So - hier nochmal ganz frisch das Angebot von mir, jemanden eine RDA zu schicken. Kommt nach Aegwynn - hier ist ne Menge los.
Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken und schnelle Antwort erhalten.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------



## buffedwaldi (14. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

hier nochmal Aegwynn. Ich biete immer noch RDA an. Dazu gibt's wenn gewünscht Unterstützung für den Wiedereinstieg.
Bin hauptsächlich vormittags aktiv.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------



## drbash (15. Juni 2012)

Ich wurde gerne eine rolle bekommen

email: jdk1981@live.de


----------



## buffedwaldi (18. Juni 2012)

Moin moin,

ich bin immer noch auf Aegwynn (Allianz) für Euch da. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach eine PN - dann melde ich mich zügig bei Euch.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------



## buffedwaldi (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde der WoW,

auch heute sind wieder zwei frische Rollen verfügbar.
Bei Interesse schreibt Ihr mir einfach eine PN - ich melde mich schnellstmöglich bei Euch.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------



## buffedwaldi (25. Juni 2012)

Neue Woche - neues Glück. In diesem Fall sind wieder frische Rollen eingetroffen, die auf Euch warten. Wie immer gilt, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Also schreibt mir eine PN und vielleicht sehen wir uns schon bald auf Aegwynn.

Viele Grüße
buffedwaldi


----------

